# 2015 SJR Shad Fishing Report



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Water was still very high last week.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Noted a sign at CS Lee that the boat ramp will be closed Feb 2 - 21 for repair work  :-/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you mean Jesup GA and were is Econ. We're waitng for the white bass up in Atlanta probably April


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

They're around, caught a handful out of cs Lee couple days ago.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

IRLyRiser called it. Shad have arrived. Trolled around, caught 5, missed 4 in a 90 min trip this evening. All were good size. Another boat was catching 1 every 10 min or so.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Are they still closing CS Lee? Also does anybody have any experience with mullet lake park area? I was told there is a launch there but the only thing I see is the park next to the Geneva bridge. I fished near the bridge last year and didn't find it nearly as scenic as the area near the Econ nor was is very productive.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

I noticed on the sign there today that they pushed the CS Lee closure date till 9 Feb. Boat ramp is at 2346 Mullet Lake Park Rd, Geneva, Fl. There is a sharp turn in the river a mile or so to the west of that ramp. Caught shad there in the past. Econ is better though. Shad are around just wouldn't say its on fire.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks TwoKids. I'll see if Jolly Gator knows for sure but I think I'll try to come down next weekend before they close it. I'm coming down from Jacksonville so I hate to get there and its shut down. Did you catch your fish on fly?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Thanks TwoKids. I'll see if Jolly Gator knows for sure but I think I'll try to come down next weekend before they close it. I'm coming down from Jacksonville so I hate to get there and its shut down. Did you catch your fish on fly?


No fly, light weight spinning gear. I've seen plenty caught on fly by other anglers though..


----------



## LindsayMarieFish (Jun 3, 2014)

Last week. One of quite a few...also had a big bowfin chomp one and take me pretty far into the backing with decent drag pressure. Windy and cold but they are here. I don't think the water level has anything to do with it - they're going to run either way. They're just not as concentrated and trickier to get to. There is a simple secret to it this year for the flyrodders.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I got a handfull today. They seemed to like the fly dead drifted downstream with little or very slow retrieve. I was using a sink tip or a sinking line. There was a couple guys in a canoe that looked to be doing well, appeared to be using floating line and a faster retrieve than me. Im going to go back fri in my kayak, boats in the shop for a week  [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Went out this am got a couple but it wasn't really happening.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I am interested in getting a little more information on taking a trip down to catch some of these shad on fly. I've got a boat if anyone is willing or interested in tagging along and catching a few and showing me the ropes. I've seen pictures and videos it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Update from Seminole County...

"We are targeting Friday, March 20 as the reopen date. This is contingent upon wrapping up the dock work and major repaving effort. It may get pushed back 1 to 2 weeks but we will do our best to keep the construction on schedule. Feel free to check back with us in early to mid-March and we will have a better idea then. We will also post dates on the signs that are up at the park should the reopen date change. The improved boat ramp will feature higher and bigger docks less subject to flood events, sidewalks with riverside picnic tables and benches, landscaping, repaved parking lot and improved night lighting."


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Saw people launching last weekend from a makeshift dirt ramp down by the airboats.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

What fly are you all using? Can u post a pic?


----------

